# Some pics of Fred



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Well, Sashac, here are some pics of Fred, the puppy ones were taken back in 1994, that much I do know, as for the others, I can only guess he was around 3 years old at the time. He was such a handsome boy and although he was very big and very dominant he was good as GOLD


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

He is simply adorable!! I love that big blocky head of his - makes him look like such a goofball, but strangely intelligent. He started off really white - do you think Tom will get darker too? Are they from the same line?


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

The Goldens in the UK are all so beautiful! They have the big blocky heads and lighter coats!!! I just love that look!!!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I also love a big blocky head and lighter colored coat. That being said-all Goldens are wonderful!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

sashac said:


> He is simply adorable!! I love that big blocky head of his - makes him look like such a goofball, but strangely intelligent. He started off really white - do you think Tom will get darker too? Are they from the same line?


Goofball ? nope, he was never anywhere near being a goofball, but he was an extremely proud dog. Tom won't be any where near as golden as Fred, he's turning into a nice creamy colour and a whole lot smaller. When I got Tom, I only went to have a look, and I'd picked a litter miles away that looked nothing like Fred but as it turned out, Fred's dad is Tom's great great grandad, so they are connected, and he was even born the same day I lost Fred.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Awww - the pics are awesome!

I also LOVE the big blocky heads. More space to rain kisses on them


----------

